# Implantation failure - seeking suggestion on next step



## hkd (Feb 20, 2018)

Hello
I'm not sure if this is the right place to seek advise.

After 2 failed OE cycles (both time not fertilized so no transfer happened), finally transferred 4AA grade DE but BFN.
I've never been pregnant so this implantation failure is giving me quite scare whether I'd ever get even BFP.  I'm panicking more than feeling devastated. My brain is debating a lot of things what to do next.  I have two more same grade embryos in a freezer. 

1) Shall I book an appointment for immune testing with like Dr. G or Dr. S? (I don't wanna believe "bad luck" on failed cycle) My clinic in Spain doesn't do immune testing.

2) Shall I go ahead to do the 2nd FET without any investigation? Then maybe change a clinic which does immune testing?  I read Vistahermosa in Spain or Life Clinic in Greece does it.  I cannot do in UK clinics because it is almost impossible to find a donor in my ethnicity.

3)

With the 1st option, people may think I rush into a decision because this was just my first try, but I don't want to waist another embryo...my DH and I already spent a lot of money (like many people in this forum) and we don't know how far we should go...

I'm frustrated, confused, and lost... I'd greatly appreciate your advice/opinion ladies...


----------



## Minou (Jul 21, 2016)

Hi hkd,

I am in the same position. After having a couple of failed IVFs with OE, I moved to DE only to have a BFN again. Just like you, I don't want to carry on trying without further investigations. The clinic where I have embryos don't offer any other tests, and I can't transport the embryos to the UK. So looking into having additional investigations done here and then further FETs abroad.

There was a good thread here about further tests/questions after failed cycles, but I can't find it. There is also a free webbinar tomorrow night with IVF Serum through eggdonationfriends.com, where they'll discuss next steps after a failed cycle.

After looking at various options, I thought I'd need to look into the following tests as a starting point:

- laparoscopy to rule out endometriosis and other uterine abnormalities;
- NK cells biopsy;
- ERA;

It all depends of course on what tests you've had before. For me unfortunately, wasn't done a lot, as they seem to just flag up my age as a potential problem. It's difficult to paddle through all this on your own when your clinic doesn't suggest anything else other countless attempts...

Also, below is the link from a Belgium clinic with a summary of possible investigations. Not that I suggest this clinic or considering going there myself, but for me it's just a quick guide to possible treatments:

http://next-level-ivfclinic.brussels/repeated-implantation-failure-rif/


----------



## Minou (Jul 21, 2016)

Found the link to the thread I mentioned earlier:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=283000.msg4916394#msg4916394


----------



## hkd (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi Minou, 

Thank you for the links and webbinar information. I've registered to watch it tonight. 

I'm like you, I haven't done any tests prior to and during my treatments. I never doubted about my health. When I found out my AMH level was low at the very beginning of my IVF journey, it gave me a quite shock but didn't alert me to do further investigation. Now after failing DE, for the first time I realized something is wrong with my body. 

I'll start with a blood clotting test since my lining growth wasn't that great. I'll find out what direction I should go after watching the webinar tonight. Hope it'll give both of us some direction!


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

I would also recommend checking out vit D level as poor vitamin D status might descrease chances of getting pregnant.


----------



## Pognut (Apr 8, 2012)

Another option for looking into immunes would be the Recurrent Miscarriage and Implantation Failure Clinic at Coventry. They take a different approach to immunes than ARGC/Dr Georgy etc, and think that you can't rely on NK blood tests to know what's happening in the womb. They do womb biopsies and think that levels of NK cells build up in the womb lining over a few months then drop down again, then build up again etc. They prescribe steroids if you have high results. The things I particularly like about them are a) that this is research-driven and new research, within the NHS and b) that it was only £540... More info here: https://warwick.ac.uk/fac/med/research/biomedical/tem/bru/


----------



## Mandyselmo (Jun 9, 2018)

Ladies,

I took my first response this morning 10dp5dt for my 2 PGS tested Grade 1  embroyos and it was a negative. I will still conduct the beta but already thinking of my next move.

I need some help, is there anything else for me to test. Things I have done.

1. ERA to test receptivity in Zlin to ensure the transfer was on the right day.

2. Checked my thyroid levels/Antibodies - I was placed on synthroid prior to transfer to get my levels optimal.

3. Diagnosed with Hashimoto’s with levels at 108. Tried Keto on and off, (maybe this is why it didn’t implant)

4. Conducted the required and recommend blood tests at Zlin and it was only found that I needed to take Folate Vs Folic Acid.

5. Conducted NK cells test in Zlin - it was found that they were elevated. I was placed on Clexane (blood thinner) and prednisone. Also did the intralipid infusion.

6. Our donor was a proven donor and I mentioned previously our embroyos were PGS tested. I know this isn’t a guarantee but just something else we tried.

7. Months of acupuncture prior.

8. Had a hystercopy done in Zlin - everything looked great.

9. This trip was very relaxing. Took time prior to transfer and then 1 week after transfer to relax.

10. Husbands sperm was good to, however they did due PICSI.

11. Used embroyo glue for this transfer.

I have two more embryos at Zlin but I want to ensure there isn’t any other testing I should do prior. 

I have had three OE IVF cycles in the past and was diagnosed with DOR. My RE expressed that DE was my only option.

1st. Clomid/timed - Ectopic resulted in right tube removal

2nd. 2 (5 day) embryos transfer- Failed to implant 

3rd. No eggs after stimulation 

4th.  1 (3 day) failed to implant 

Does anyone have any suggestions? 
I am really thinking I have a implantation issue. 

Maybe I need to loose some weight. I’m 5”4 weight 170 lbs.  

Sigh...just feeling a little lost..


----------

